

Building Watson - A Brief Overview of the DeepQA Project - amichail
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3G2H3DZ8rNc

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This is useful and interesting in its own right, but for context you might
want to look at these articles/submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2003332>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2003637>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2003930>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2004407>

